# Best pillows in the world".......



## sudsy9977 (Nov 9, 2011)

So i am getting a fancy bed soon for free!!!!!!!......i wanna treat myself to some nice pillows since i saved a few thousand on the bed.....what do i get?.....i don't know jack about pillows except i had a temper medic pillow that sucked......so any pillow experts?.......

I would say i prefer something firmer than super soft.....Ryan


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 9, 2011)

Ummm sobakowa? Never tried one but I heard about em.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2011)

I hate synthetic pillows. Down is my answer but I don't know the specifics of what's what so I just buy the highest price version and it works for me.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

This is not appropriate conversation for "The Sharpest Place on Earth".


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 9, 2011)

try the sportsman's guide they have great prices on down pillows. www.sportsmansguide.com


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 9, 2011)

My favorite pair of pillows are not for sale. I bought full rights a few years back. :groucho:


----------



## chazmtb (Nov 9, 2011)

Rimshot


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 10, 2011)

I read the title any thought of this girl I new back in college... But I guess your talking about something else.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you need pillows for?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 12, 2011)

I use a foam pillow loaded with diamond spray....

But seriously, I've never had much luck with pillows. A couple of times I have invested a bit more for something nice but ended up hating them. Now I use a rather cheap on-the-thin-side foam pillow. Just get some sheets that feel really nice on the body and head.

k.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 12, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Ummm sobakowa? Never tried one but I heard about em.


 
Highly recommended!

They stay cool, they breathe, they hold their shape and they're hypoallergenic.

I have one with 100% buckwheat hulls, rice and millet hulls are also popular.


----------



## G-rat (Nov 12, 2011)

9mmbhp said:


> They're great. They stay cool, they breathe, they hold their shape and they're hypoallergenic.


 
The stay cool part is the tipping point for me...must get one


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aren't the sobakowah ones hard as hell?.....is it a type of pillow or a brand name as well?....Ryan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sold. I will be buying 5 pounds of buckwheat hulls this month. I'm ready to find a pillow that doesn't suck...I'm a working cook with kids high blood pressure and a tmj dysfunction. I could use a good pillow, and even the foam custom one my chiropractor gave me, I hate.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 13, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Aren't the sobakowah ones hard as hell?.....is it a type of pillow or a brand name as well?....Ryan


 
I believe sobakowa is a brand but it's a buckwheat hull pillow I think. Also I believe you can adjust the hardness by adding or removing hulls.

Here's one on amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F1FL9E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I'm getting one next week or so. It's about time too I need a new pillow.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 13, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Aren't the sobakowah ones hard as hell?.....is it a type of pillow or a brand name as well?....Ryan


 
They're essentially bean bags so they're not really hard, more along the lines of firm and supportive.

Rice or millet hull fillings might feel softer or more giving due to their smaller grain. 

Two-sided pillows with buckwheat on one side and rice/millet on the other seem to be common now. 

Sobakawa is a brand (hyped on TV?) but there are many other choices online and at brick&mortar stores.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 13, 2011)

So any recommendation on which buckwheat pillow to try?.....r they basically the same....any thoughts.....Ryan


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok. Best money I ever spent on a pillow ever. Right here.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F1FL9E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


One for me, one for my wife and we loved them so much, bought one for her mom as well.



BEST PILLOW EVER!!!

Do not hesitate. It totally supports you and feels like you are floating on awesomeness.

It's a little heavy but I'm not traveling with it so who cares. Buy this now!!!


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got your world's best pillows--RIGHT HERE! :laugh:

They're down--I have 3 different ones, in varying sizes and firmness. Down is kind of screwy in that it comes in different "Fill Powers"--how many cubic inches an ounce of down will fill. The higher the number, the lighter and fluffier the down. A higher number is considered better quality, and is supposed to hold up better. Then you have to look at how many ounces of down are in the pillow/comforter/etc. Multiply your ounces by your fill power to get the cubic inches the down will fill--an indication of how firm the pillow will be. Looking on line, it can be tricky finding all the information so that you can compare apples with apples. If you can see them in person and try them out, it's best and you don't have to worry about the math or grade of down. Or find someone with a good return policy. I've got a Ralph Lauren that's a little too firm, a Lands' End "soft" that usually feels just right, and an old one that's somewhere in the middle.

I have a big washer/dryer so I wash my down pillows occasionally. The trick is to get them really dry, or the feathers can mold.

I get hot at night, and find the down pillows cool enough to be comfortable.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucretia said:


> I've got your world's best pillows--RIGHT HERE! :laugh:
> 
> They're down--I have 3 different ones, in varying sizes and firmness. Down is kind of screwy in that it comes in different "Fill Powers"--how many cubic inches an ounce of down will fill. The higher the number, the lighter and fluffier the down. A higher number is considered better quality, and is supposed to hold up better. Then you have to look at how many ounces of down are in the pillow/comforter/etc. Multiply your ounces by your fill power to get the cubic inches the down will fill--an indication of how firm the pillow will be. Looking on line, it can be tricky finding all the information so that you can compare apples with apples. If you can see them in person and try them out, it's best and you don't have to worry about the math or grade of down. Or find someone with a good return policy. I've got a Ralph Lauren that's a little too firm, a Lands' End "soft" that usually feels just right, and an old one that's somewhere in the middle.
> 
> ...



I've been a down pillow man my whole life. Until now that is.  You have to try this to believe it. The support is unreal.


----------



## cnochef (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want a firm, luxurious pillow set then I would recommend the Ralph Lauren RL brand. That's what we're currently using and they stay really fresh for a long time.

BTW they are synthetic, and perhaps the best available. My wife is allergic to down, so we have no choice and I'm glad we found these.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 21, 2011)

It is if you buy a cheap ass feather pillow.


JohnnyChance said:


> This is not appropriate conversation for "The Sharpest Place on Earth".


----------

